# Plenty of Time to Arrive for Christmas



## gr8fuldoug (Jan 14, 2017)

* Plenty of Time to Arrive for Christmas*

There's still plenty of time to get the Riflescopes, Binoculars, Red Dots, Spotting Scopes, Rangefinders, Cameras, Lenses, Tripods, or whatever else you're looking for, to you in time for Christmas.

We've discounted MANY items already for our Year End Sale, but we are here every day till Christmas so give us a call, 516-217-1000, to discuss what you're looking for.

We've been getting huge deliveries the past few weeks so we have what you're looking for.

15x56 Binoculars

Riflescopes from Nightforce, Burris, Sightron, Hawke, Athlon & Element 

Spotting Scopes from Kowa, Swarovski, Athlon & Hawke

Tripods from Sirui, Peak Design, Kopfjäger, Slik & Promaster

Insane deliveries keep arriving from Pulsar. Which is great because their thermals sell out faster than we can get them in.

*Whatever you want please call us, 516-217-1000

We have 2 options:*

Option 1 - Sell Everything

Option 2 - Year End Inventory

Those of you who know me know I HATE counting inventory, so I prefer option 1 

We've got MANY other deals going on so please just give us a call, 516-217-1000, to discuss what you're looking for and we will hook you up.

*Check out our new Just Arrived Section and our Latest Sales Flyer*

We appreciate all the orders and support. Please stay well and safe.

*If there is anything you're looking for please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you.* Always give a call to discuss options and what would be best for your needs

Have a great day & please follow us on Instagram at gr8fuldoug1 

Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that we can assist you with please let us know.

Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000
Please visit our web site @ www.cameralandny.com


----------

